# Friday job



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Moved these girls today


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I know very few hvac codes, do you have to install those on an existing or out of code system? Or can you install those on a new system? I'm honestly thinking about going to a boiler system from forced air. A lot of work for a 1900 house with lathe and plaster.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

OpenSights said:


> I know very few hvac codes, do you have to install those on an existing or out of code system? Or can you install those on a new system? I'm honestly thinking about going to a boiler system from forced air. A lot of work for a 1900 house with lathe and plaster.



I know nothing of your code, just common piping practices. These are set up for two pipe steam. As to your home, does it have "hot water" heat now?


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

You will still need forced air for cooling. Hydronic heat is warm heat. Forced air is "cold" heat.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

No hot water heat yet. I figured on keeping the forced air for the A/C, no way would I get rid of that.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

rwh said:


> Moved these girls today



So what did you use to move them?? 
A long time ago we liked to kill ourselves 
attempting to move a bunch of those things by just lifting them up

their has to be an easier way than hurting your back ... 

.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Now where the hell did my comment go again??

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Dang, that's a days work alone, then $3,000.00 to the chiropractor to fix your ailing back.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> rwh said:
> 
> 
> > Moved these girls today
> ...


Sorry pic sucks. Will try to get a better one.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

You guys need to man up. I like to carry {2} at a time.......:sweatdrop:


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> You guys need to man up. I like to carry {2} at a time.......


Two wheel hand truck with hard tires and some cribbing is the easiest way. Until you get to a doorway. Then it sarts to suck.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

You can use hot water heat in new install. Make sure you size the radiator's to heat your area properly.


----------

